

Life inside the North Korean bubble - derekc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/newsnight/8701959.stm?ref=d

======
jackfoxy
How did "(cool video)" get appended to the title? Affixing the adjective
"cool" to anything about North Korea is beyond my comprehension.

~~~
fgf
I find the glimpse into such a surreally horrible society fascinating (and
cool) too. You should read this:

[http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/05/28/101-being-
offende...](http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/05/28/101-being-offended/)

Those who enjoyed this should google "viceland north korea" for a very cool
documentary.

------
Bjoern
Note the search results from the video at 13:21 featuring two IBM hits for the
local "intranet". Interesting.

------
wazoox
At least their way of life must be sustainable (this is a cynical, bitter
joke).

------
vinutheraj
_"Give me the child until he is seven and I will give you the man."_

------
Bjoern
I think there is _nothing_ cool about this. Also "National Geographic: Inside
North Korea" [1] gives a good insight of what is going on inside north korea.
(Especially the end of the video).

[1] <http://www.megavideo.com/?v=KBMBL7GJ> (video)

~~~
jpcx01
That megavideo link is shit. Here's a better one:
[http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3684218/National.Geographic....](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3684218/National.Geographic.Inside.Undercover.In.North.Korea.DSR.XviD-
Bi)

------
georgieporgie
That reporter was too annoying to watch. I recoiled in horror every time she
asked an aggressively offensive question, and I can't tell if that's a
particularly forced accent or a speech impediment.

I liked the Vice Magazine video myself:

[http://www.vbs.tv/watch/the-vice-guide-to-travel/vice-
guide-...](http://www.vbs.tv/watch/the-vice-guide-to-travel/vice-guide-to-
north-korea-1-of-3)

~~~
samd
Wait, so it's bad that reporters ask hard questions?

~~~
mkelly
All comments about English dialects aside, I also found the reporter
unbearable. (Full disclosure: I stopped watching after "A good day to
invade?")

It wasn't that she asked difficult questions -- that's wonderful. It's that
she asked vapid questions, which incidentally turned out also to be difficult.

She led people into the answers she wanted. E.g., it didn't look like a young
lady she questioned actually thought the NK grand poobah dude was actually a
god, but the reporter got her to say it.

More than anything, it disgusts me because it makes life harder for people who
ask _good_ difficult questions.

